# looking to trade boss rt3 mount for obs chevy to nbs



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

the mount that im looking for it LTA04766. can be used but i dont want some thing that was sitting in the back yard for 3 years and is all rusty. i have a mount for an obs chevy LTA03656. the mount is in good condition and i can send pics if needed. i have every bolt and piece of hard wear except one bolt, must have came out going down the road. mount is in good condition. some rust on the hooks were the plow attaches. looking for something local but let me know were you are and what you have!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

the new mount is going on a 99-06 chevy 1/2 ton rt3

here is the link for all boss mounts for fitment questions
http://service.bossplow.com/DrawingList.aspx?CategoryID=2&Type=2


----------



## mrmonte (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi, Im interested in your LTA03656 Boss plow frame if you still have it

Thanks Monte
(914) 204-9438


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

this is from 2011 so guessing this is gone...closing for now and OP can contact me if needed


----------

